# Curl Up & Dye



## susurration (Oct 22, 2009)

My hair is naturally dark brown and long. When I was 14-17 I experimented with different colours and styles, I've had it black, blonde and red, these days I don't even do it and I hate to brush it. At one point I had a "half mohawk thing" but I can't find photos of it. One day i'm going to shave it all off...

Only have photos of when it was red and blonde... they are from years ago..










then I cut it all off...










blonde I guess


----------



## Invidia (Feb 26, 2011)

I have been blessed with extremely resilient hair  I have dyed it to mush and after a week and a lot of deep conditioning, it is good as new. I have been dying my hair since I was 12, so over half my life - it has been every shade of blond and brown (with highlights/lowlights and without), pink, purple, blue, black, red/auburn, and two-toned. It has been all sorts of short/layered/choppy and never much past my shoulders. I don't really have a lot of advice because dying your hair all depends on what type of hair you have. I have to stick with ashy colors if I don't want orange/brassiness. So Silver shampoo by Matrix is the best for blond hair, it is purple and keeps the orange out. If you go too dark, add in highlights to break it up. And above all, be fearless


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

Well, the only changes that happen to my hair are really..it goes back and forth between being long/short because I can never make up my mind on what I like the most. And, well obviously I've kept it red for a while, but here's a pic of my natural hair color as well.

natural hair color...










Long red hair ...










Current short hair...


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

Eerie said:


> Long red hair ...


I've considered going back to this shade of red you have here. I've done it with really short hair and I've done it with long hair but didn't bleach it first. My main concerns are maintaining the color (which will cost money + time) and how to match clothing with it so I don't like like Mr. Kool-Aid's girlfriend or a clown.


----------



## viva (Aug 13, 2010)

This is my natural color:










In April, I dyed it red:










It faded super fast and is now reddish browny...


----------



## Disfigurine (Jan 1, 2011)

Always, always changing.

















original length and color.

















eventually began experimenting with bangs.









sometimes the experiment was a major fail.

















went red a few times.
both long and short.

















also went black.
both long and short.









I cut my own hair most of the time. 
maybe you can tell.



Okay done spamming now.


----------



## Kr3m1in (Jan 16, 2011)

@Belua , shawty, you fine


----------



## Kr3m1in (Jan 16, 2011)

Such women....


----------



## Darien Kirst (Sep 15, 2011)

I feel like whenever I curl my hair I can never get it the same way twice aha...

But honestly, as much as I adore big teased hair, I stopped layering and cutting my hair cause I want it to be lloooonnnggg so I can dye it black and it'll be gorgeous and my boyfriend will be all like, "Damn girl, you fine" and then we start a long black hair club and I bake cupcakes.


----------



## SteffiQueenOfTheNerds (Nov 1, 2010)

God that is a catchy title! :O

My hair is bland I've only had two in my whole life.
PS: Don't mind the pictures in the corners, I just do that. XP

And the hair that I was born with and still keep to this day, it just looks the best.









This HIDEOUS orange hair, (The photo only lightened it a little bit, I was trying to go blonde, it didn't work. :\)


----------

